# FS: Guppies, lots of guppies...



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Time to sell *1* of my Half Black bodied Males from my breeding pairs, asking* $0.75*.
Metallic lime-green to blue front of bodies (some cobra-like markings), solid black from front fins to tail, orange to white dorsals, yellow tails with blue showing through and black spots/outline.
Pic of 1 of the males








Also have *1 pair* of Blue guppies, male has blue body with orange tail and dorsal, female has orange, blue and yellow on tail. Asking *$4* for the pair.
Photos;
Pair







Female








Also have about *100*fry of various ages/sizes to rehome, asking *$2* for *20*, *$5* for *50*. *Random picks*.

*3* adult females from half black strain, pregnant with offspring from metallic "x" male, possible hb or blue offspring with metallic features. Asking *$1* each

*Blue Strain fry* now grown and available for sale... 
Asking *$1* each / *$0.50 each if 10 or more*














*Pick up only* in North Van *Please*.

Thanks


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Can I have pictures of the pair.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Uploaded Photos, apologies for the delay.

Added approx 100 fry aswell....


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

To everyone who has contacted me; 
I apologize for the delay in responding, I will be contacting everyone on the list today. 
Thank you.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Updated first post..

I believe I have responded to everyone's pm's. 
If I have not, please send me another pm.

They all need to go, as I am switching the tank to a different species....

Thank you


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

:::::
50 fry and 2 hb males pending pick up.
:::::

Need them all out by next weekend..... LFS is overstocked with guppies.... 

I will not be lowering the prices, as the guppies have grown since I first posted them, and I believe my prices are fair.

Thank you.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

50 fry and 2hb males picked up, still about 100 left...


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Approx 120 fry left, various ages from 1 to 8 weeks old. 
Need them out of the tank... 
Make me an offer....


----------



## 3284sharon (May 23, 2010)

I will be in North Van on Sunday, do you have any left and what is the price. I have a 75g fish tank that needs to be stocked
Thanks Sharon


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

I have approx 120 left, dropping some off tomorrow, will have roughly 60 or so left after. 
Price would be $10 per 50, same if 60.
Send a pm if interested please, 
Thanks


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

50 fry picked up today, still about 100 left, $20 for all...


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Updated, added more guppies.... 
Need them all out before the females drop again... 
Due within 2 weeks... 
Thanks


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Leaving for a work trip in 6 days, cut all prices in half. 
Hopefully someone can take them before I leave. 
Thanks


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Bump, 
Urgently need most of these guppies out of the tank before I leave...


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

I would take them all, but can't get out to Vancouver


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

I may be able to take all tonight. PM me with your price on all of them.

Thanks,
C


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

All guppies are still available..... 
The first person to actually show up after making arrangements will get a very nice discount. 
Thank you.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Half of the guppies have been picked up. 
Thank you very much  

Closed ad for now, will reopen when I get back.


----------

